# Publikumsbeschimpfung (sílabas)



## Soto

Hola a todos:

¿cómo se separaría en alemán en sílabas esa palabra?

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## GNK

Mí propuesta: Pub-li-kums-be-schimp-fung

La palabra necesita la "s".

Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

Me adhiero a  la sugerencia de GNK. Pienso que concuerda con la nueva ortografía.


----------



## ErOtto

DUDEN *sugiere* la siguiente separación

Pu - bli - kum

Véase aquí


Saludos
Er


----------



## kunvla

ErOtto said:


> DUDEN *sugiere* la siguiente separación
> 
> Pu - bli - kum
> 
> Véase aquí
> 
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Sí, es correctísimo.

Pu│bli│kums│be│schimp│fung


Saludos,


----------



## GNK

Permitidme que responda en alemán.

Der Vorschlag von Pons ist correctísimo und zwar in doppeltem Sinne.

1. Die Trennung "Pu - bli - kum" ist richtig.
2. Es handelt sich um eine "Empfehlung".

Duden empfiehlt die o. g. Trennung; dargestellt wird auch, dass es mehrere akzeptierte Trennungen gibt. Bei meinem unvollständigen Vorschlag habe mich auf die andere Variante bezogen.


Verbindungen aus Buchstaben für einen Konsonanten + _l, n _oder _r _können in einfachen und suffigierten fremden Wörtern entweder nach der für deutsche Wörter geltenden Regel oder nach der Regel der Herkunftssprache getrennt werden, z. B.: _nob-le/no-ble, ..._
(aus: Sprachreport, Extra-Ausgabe Juli 2006, Institut für Deutsche Sprache, Mannheim)

Saludos a todos​


----------



## Geviert

Auch das Wahrig deutsches Wörterbuch bestimmt die Trennung nach dem Vorschlag von ErOtto.


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> Auch das Wahrig deutsches Wörterbuch bestimmt die Trennung nach dem Vorschlag von ErOtto.


 
No es mía, es una sugerencia de DUDEN. 
Cuando yo he hecho alguna sugenrencia, siempre me han dicho... und was weisst *Du den* schon! 

Al igual que GNK cita a PONS, yo cito a DUDEN o tú citas a Wahrig, puede venir cualquier otro conforero con otra *sugerencia*... y también estará bien. Es lo que tiene el alemán, que no tiene el mismo carater normativo del español. En español lo tenemos más fácil... lo dice el DRAE (ergo, está bien). Punto pelota. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

ErOtto said:


> No es mía, es una sugerencia de DUDEN.
> Cuando yo he hecho alguna sugenrencia, siempre me han dicho... und was weisst *Du den* schon!
> 
> Al igual que GNK cita a PONS, yo cito a DUDEN o tú citas a Wahrig, puede venir cualquier otro conforero con otra *sugerencia*... y también estará bien. Es lo que tiene el alemán, que no tiene el mismo carater normativo del español. En español lo tenemos más fácil... lo dice el DRAE (ergo, está bien). Punto pelota.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



No, no está bien mi estimado ERotto: Pons no vale el Duden y ambos no valen el Wahrig!


----------



## GNK

ErOtto said:


> ... puede venir cualquier otro conforero con otra *sugerencia*... y también estará bien. ...
> Er


 
Gracias, ErOtto


Bueno, yo he querido citar las reglas del Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung que aceptan las dos variantes (§ 110, 112 de las reglas de ortografía).

http://www.rechtschreibrat.com/

Pero seguro que estos no valdrán el Wahrig 

Saludos


----------

